# 2k Horus Heresy Iron Hands



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you think about this list?

*HQ*

Praetor - Cataphractii armour / Lightning Claws / _(Pride of the Legion)_ - 155


*Troops*


Legion Cataphractii Squad (x10) - Reaper Autocannon / Plasma Blaster / Thunder Hammers (x4) / Pair of Lightning Claws (x4) / Chain fist (x2) - 475


Legion Veteran Tactical Squad ( x10) - Tank Hunters / Artificer armour / Thunder hammer / Melta-guns (x2) / Combi-melta - 270
Rhino - Combi-melta / Auxilary drive / Extra armour - 65


Legion Tactical Squad (x20) - Artificer armour / Power axe - 270


*Elites*

Contemptor Dreadnought - Kheres Assault Cannon / Extra armour - 200



*Heavy Support*
Legion Spartan Assault Tank - Auxilary drive / Flare shield / Armoured ceramite / Frag Assault Launchers - 360


Vindicator - Auxilary Drive - 130


Whirlwind - Hyperios air-defence missiles - 75


*Total* - 2000


----------

